
Paul Dix - Why Node and Scala will dry up: Go will drink their milkshake - iand
http://vimeo.com/64716826
======
felipehummel
Comparing Pattern matching to "ifs and elses" shows that, saddly, he didn't
really understand its power.

Also, his opinion on Options seems to forget its advantage that the compiler
won't let you use a "nullable" object without proper care. It is the main
thing about it.

From the talk, it seems that he was new to Scala, didn't properly understand
its concepts, wrote a bunch of spaguetti code and then blamed the language.

~~~
smosher
This went over like a bad joke to the usual suspects on Twitter. It was often
much less polite than your comment.

